# First West Lakes Mulloway



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

Headed out in the kaya yesterday and was trolling with my new lure and bang i was on. it took me a while to get it in on my miller 2kg rod. 

it weighed 2.5 kg and was 67cm long

Went out this morning to my secret spot and i caught another one after fighting it for 30mins i had it at the kayak and snap the trebble gets busted off 

i will try to get the picturs up soon


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

so what are my chances at finding out where you're secret spot is huh :lol: 
Great catch


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Dont think we're that lucky . Maybe a general hint in the right direction though japeto? I've always thought the best bet would be to hang under a bridge and wait for them to pass through.


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

i will tell you were i got my big one
near that bridge that takes you across to foodland
dont tell anyone


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the info mate, pity you didnt snap one up on the comp day! I think we would have had to find you something better than a packet of SP's . Got any pics yet? If you caught a legal one in west lakes would you eat it or return it?


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Eat Eat Eat!

They only make seasonal visits to the area and don't have the same growth rates as the bream etc which can live in the system for years and years accumulating all the heavy metals, etc.

Having said that, if a mulloway were to chomp up the bream first, then it would now have all the heavy metals that the bream accumulated in the first place.... And if it chomped up many bream....

Uuummm.... dunno now. Anyone else?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

in my opinion, i wouldnt eat anything out of the west lakes/ Port river system, i like being relatively healthy thanks, also 
arent they called soapies for a reason?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> Eat Eat Eat!
> 
> They only make seasonal visits to the area and don't have the same growth rates as the bream etc which can live in the system for years and years accumulating all the heavy metals, etc.
> 
> ...


The wonders of biomagnification mate. If bream have X mercury in them then a mully that ate 100 bream will have 100x mercury in it, yummy! I'm not sure mercury is the problem in West Lakes though.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

soapies - yes. i dont rate eating anything under about 6-8 kg.

as for the magnification, i think its cadmium, but dont quote me. Fisher is the one to talk to, he works for the EPA.

anyhow, i thought they ate squid, salmon-trout and mullet. i wouldnt class them as benthic feeders i dont think, and they would be transitory populations in west lakes, so i reckon it would be ok to eat the mullies.. i have had mates eat them, and they still have all twelve fingers.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Cadmium it is.

I wouldn't be concerned about your mate's 12 fingers - it's whether they can have kids. And if they do, how many fingers their kids will have (and more importantly how many chromosomes...?). Perhaps their fingers will "biomagnificate" and they will have 24 fingers....?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

One of the local West Lake residents










He's been eating fish from the Port and Lake for years and reckons it ain't done him no harm :? :? :?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

haha, nice one buff


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> anyhow, i thought they ate squid, salmon-trout and mullet.


one of the best baits for jewwies up here is fresh blackfish, so i imagine a bream or two would get chomped as well.

Love to see the picks mmmm jewfish

Cheers Dave


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> > anyhow, i thought they ate squid, salmon-trout and mullet.
> 
> 
> one of the best baits for jewwies up here is fresh blackfish, so i imagine a bream or two would get chomped as well.
> ...


mmm blackfish eh. theyre like drummer, arent they. big brutes that eat sea-lettuce and the like..? weird that they would be predated upon by other fish, unless they are delicious, of course..

if i was a mully, i wouldnt eat the bream when i could punish a few mullet, but hey, im not a mully!


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

wouldnt eat it so just give it to the neighbours and see what happens :lol:


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

i think ive found a new spot for mulloway in the lake


----------

